# On demand for Charter



## duncan7 (Sep 17, 2004)

So, even though the Charter/Tivo deal has been scuttled, or postponed, or whatever, can the rest of us get the software that allowed access to charter OnDemand content? Is there any technical reason (i.e., hardware required on Charter's end) that would be impossible to implement for existing Premieres?

[Let's ignore Charter's pervasive institutional cluelessness about TiVo, for the moment. They sent me a tech last week who had never seen a Tuning Adapter and didn't know what SDV is.]


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Ask Charter.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

duncan7 said:


> So, even though the Charter/Tivo deal has been scuttled, or postponed, or whatever, can the rest of us get the software that allowed access to charter OnDemand content? Is there any technical reason (i.e., hardware required on Charter's end) that would be impossible to implement for existing Premieres?
> 
> [Let's ignore Charter's pervasive institutional cluelessness about TiVo, for the moment. They sent me a tech last week who had never seen a Tuning Adapter and didn't know what SDV is.]


if have to bug Charter just like I have to bug Cox to launch ondemand via tivo.


----------



## duncan7 (Sep 17, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> Ask Charter.


Charter's rolled back their social media presence almost entirely. Is this not information that someone at TiVo would know? (I.e., did Charter develop the OnDemand functionality along the lines of the Netflix module and just send it to TiVo as a binary?)


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

duncan7 said:


> Charter's rolled back their social media presence almost entirely. Is this not information that someone at TiVo would know? (I.e., did Charter develop the OnDemand functionality along the lines of the Netflix module and just send it to TiVo as a binary?)


Tivo would have no idea what Charter's plans are. IT would have to come from Charter to get the codes right on the cable account.


----------

